# Fishin.......



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The weather is lookin up over the week end march 31 and april 1 and 2. Gonna try the usual spots. got some new lures from my buddies at Fin-Atics. Gonna give em a toss and see what happens. Anyone wants to meet up give me a shout. 609-886-1356. Tight lines!!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm going to give it a Try up here on Saturday April 1st it might be a little to early for up here but I don't care the weather is suppose to be great so I will give it a shot.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

if i'm down that way i will call ya. Do you mainly fish the cape may area or do you come a little north?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Slimedog*

I can come north, where bouts?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I mainly fish LBI and IBSP up to the manasquan inlet. Anywhere south of there is new to me.


----------

